# Mead Klondike



## pnfkwfl (Feb 15, 2012)

*Need information on a Mead Klondike - 1890s*

I just purchased a Mead Klondike and was trying to determine the date of her.  Can anyone help.  I am thinking late 1890s.




 

 

 

 

 

 

 




Later,

Scott


----------



## Larmo63 (Feb 15, 2012)

Sick bike, Scott!

I would say around 1897-1900. 

A guess, but it's right there. I thought you swore off buying old bikes because of the wife. 

Maybe you're sleeping in the garage?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Feb 15, 2012)

Close coupled, long headtube, fixie- definitely has a pre- 1900 vibe.  Is there anything visible on the tires?  The Klondike gold rush kicked in about 1897, for what that's worth.


----------



## pnfkwfl (Feb 15, 2012)

*Addictions*



Larmo63 said:


> Sick bike, Scott!
> 
> I would say around 1897-1900.
> 
> ...




I am an addict.  I have been addicted to bicycles since I was old enough to know what they were.  I purchased the Mead to Part out because it was on my watch list and set to snipe for a reasonable price.  I won so I will part her out when I get it here.  I have enough time to play with one more before I close the chapter on my Key West life.  My wife will never know I bought it. I hope.

Later,

KW Scott


----------



## walter branche (Feb 15, 2012)

*usually*

The early bikes with this type of tire would be 94- 95, the wheelmen list shows the two klondikes as 98, also the only mead co.98, nice all original bike ..wpb


----------



## pnfkwfl (Feb 16, 2012)

walter branche said:


> The early bikes with this type of tire would be 94- 95, the wheelmen list shows the two klondikes as 98, also the only mead co.98, nice all original bike ..wpb




Yea I think you are spot on with the tire dates.  Another thing that is leading me to the 94 95 range is the drive train.  That Dog bone style block chain (is that a specific type of block chain?) and the 1/4" drive train are not something I expect to see in a later 90s bicycle.

Later,

Scott


----------



## Luckykat32 (Feb 16, 2012)

My girlfriend was drooling over that bike...if it hasn't shipped and you just want to sell it for what you paid for it & have the seller ship it to me, I'll take it.

She was so bummed she missed & REALLY wants an early bike.


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Feb 16, 2012)

*Luckykat*

It would be nice if your girlfriend got this! I'm going to say nothing further.


----------



## dfa242 (Feb 16, 2012)

Bicycle Belle said:


> It would be nice if your girlfriend got this! I'm going to say nothing further.




Amen to that.


----------



## pnfkwfl (Feb 16, 2012)

Luckykat32 said:


> My girlfriend was drooling over that bike...if it hasn't shipped and you just want to sell it for what you paid for it & have the seller ship it to me, I'll take it.
> 
> She was so bummed she missed & REALLY wants an early bike.





Lucky Kat,

Yes this is a nice one.  The bike is shipping to me as we speak.  1890 ladies bicycles like this come by all the time for 400 to 500.  I am certain you have not been looking that long or you would have already found a dozen like this at a similar price.

My secret is to watch the newly listed items on my searches and use my Snipe account to bid on everything that comes along at a ridiculously low price.  I win 1%, if that.  I bid on so many bicycle toys I always forget what I have bid on and consequently winning is a surprise.  If you do your homework you will get one at a good price, like I did.  

Also if you watch your searches religiously you will catch anomalies in the market.  I found an 1889 EWART drive train HTS for $600 Buy It Now.  I was the second person to view that page, my hand shook until I saw the completed PayPal transaction.  And NO you can not have the 1889 HTS for your girlfriend either.  It is my wifes favorite one.

Later,

KW Scott

Post Script; Tell your girlfriend to bid higher next time.


----------



## Luckykat32 (Feb 16, 2012)

I'd just rather not see it parted out, especially at that age...& not everybody has time to watch ebay religiously...she's a teacher & really doesnt access the computer much during the day.

Good luck & keep us in mind if you sell it.


----------



## sad bike guy (Feb 16, 2012)

*Ladies Mead Klondike​ *

1897-2012​
*R.I.P.​*


----------



## pnfkwfl (Feb 16, 2012)

sad bike guy said:


> *Ladies Mead Klondike​ *
> 
> 1897-2012​
> *R.I.P.​*





OH NO!!  Somebody go get Bicycle Jesus!!

LOL

Later,

KW Scott


----------



## Luckykat32 (Feb 16, 2012)

That sucks....keep her together!  For the love of bicycles!


----------



## Luckykat32 (Feb 16, 2012)

Id love to "save" this bike...I'd give you your Total purchase price, plus my shipping costs if you'll just sell her to keep her original...please.


----------



## pnfkwfl (Feb 16, 2012)

Luckykat32 said:


> Id love to "save" this bike...I'd give you your Total purchase price, plus my shipping costs if you'll just sell her to keep her original...please.




Please stop.  This is becoming embarrassing. 

KW Scott


----------



## Larmo63 (Feb 16, 2012)

I bought the ladies Lovell-Diamond that was listed here in the sell/buy/trade last week for Trudy.

It is a REALLY sick bike. Check it out....Killer tires!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

They are here and there, and lately, there seem to be more of them coming out of the woodwork.


----------



## pnfkwfl (Feb 17, 2012)

Larmo63 said:


> I bought the ladies Lovell-Diamond that was listed here in the sell/buy/trade last week for Trudy.
> 
> It is a REALLY sick bike. Check it out....Killer tires!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> They are here and there, and lately, there seem to be more of them coming out of the woodwork.




Lawrence,

That is a bicycle worth saving.  You got a VERY GOOD deal @ 800.  I almost bought it to part out but could not bring myself to do it on something so pure.  Bravo!!  Trudy now has a Wheel worthy of her, good job.

Later,

Scott


----------



## Larmo63 (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks Scott, we are going to get a Ghisallo wheelset so she can ride it comfortably. 

The red tires are going on my Racycle for display. The red "non skid" white walls have to be the best old tire set

I've seen for sale in a long, long time.


----------



## Luckykat32 (Feb 17, 2012)

What red white walls do you speak of?


----------



## pnfkwfl (Feb 17, 2012)

Luckykat32 said:


> What red white walls do you speak of?




Here is a link to the bicycle he just purchased.  Those tires are to die for.  THIS IS what you should be spending your money on.  Not something rusty and weathered.  

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...Ladies-Survivor&highlight=Lovell-Diamond+sale

Later,

KW Scott


----------



## ericbaker (Feb 17, 2012)

sad bike guy said:


> *Ladies Mead Klondike​ *
> 
> 1897-2012​
> *R.I.P.​*




im on this train


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 17, 2012)

I sure could go for a klondike right now...the one with the little krispies in the chocolate coating.
Chris


----------



## pnfkwfl (Feb 17, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> I sure could go for a klondike right now...the one with the little krispies in the chocolate coating.
> Chris




You know you did it to me with this posting.  I ran down to the store looking for one.  They do not exist at Jeanne's Court House Deli.  But they did have a Klondike Ice cream sandwich that is mighty tasty as my fingers stick to the keys.  Just to supplement the craving you created in me I got a 100,000 bar, it is next.

Thanks for the munchies.

Later,

Scott


----------

